# Hi!



## Changeseeker1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Newbie here.
Loves the responses on my first thread already.

I'm 30, engaged to a wonderful man with 2 children. 
Son 7, diagnosed ASD. Home educated.
Daughter, baby. Was a failure to thrive baby underweight little doll. Still not big on her eats. She's getting there.

Dom V survivor.

From UK.

Just saying S'up!

S x

Sent from my HUAWEI Y360-U31 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

S'up back


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

S'up!


----------



## Noura Wahibi (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Changeseeker1 And Welcome


----------

